# Craftsman Professional 10" Hybrid Table Saw



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Tony: Great review - I had no idea Craftsman had higher end tools - thought they were all entry level. Maybe they're worth another look…

Your shop is spotless! Great job on the bench behind the saw, and that is a really nice firetruck rug!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'm a firefighter and I stole the rug from my 6 year old. Craftsman actually has steps beyond this with full size cabinet saws.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I worked for a maintenance company a couple of years ago and they purchased this saw for the carpenter shop. It is a nice one. Stable on the slightly uneven concrete floor,and not affected by the damp or weather extremes it is exposed to in the shed where it is kept. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Good review. I have used this saw for about four years now and like it. Does what I need, doesn't bog, great fence.


----------



## 33vicky (Mar 14, 2019)

Any idea what the arbor thread is on this saw?


----------

